# Did anyone else fight for legalized weed in Toronto yesterday?



## 000StankDank000 (May 3, 2015)

We had a march in Toronto threw the richest area. We protested along the way having a session at ALL major intersections lol.
Was an awesome time.  Hoping the mich high times cup can compare.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430654231.838892.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430654242.152094.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430654280.974886.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430654294.296899.jpg


I have awesome video showing how big it was 25,000 people flooded queens park then walked down the middle of the road to stop traffic and be heard.
It was funny to see the cops act tuff when a non pot smoker asked how they could allow this?  The sound car had a child in the back all windows open but in Ontario it's illegal to smoke with minor in the car. After the cop acted all tuff I asked why he wasn't gonna be the hero who tickets the sound car driver for smoking in a car with a minor? No comment imagine that. 
Good times.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2015)

Nice workToronto. Nice shots Stank... GO CANADA.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 3, 2015)

you an see the CN Tower in the backround. the pictures I took with my ipad lol


----------



## mindtrip (May 9, 2015)

Nice!  Keep the fight alive!


----------

